# Informative Video!



## Jaspal (Apr 12, 2016)

Hello Members,

Today I wanted to share a very important and informative video by a really good gentlemen based around the electric car industry. The channel's name is Fully Charged and thos fellow does a very good job in explaining the recent demand and production of the electric car industry. In this particular post I will link you to the Model 3 video posted a couple hours ago. Also check out Trevor's video blog as well (will be linked).

Enjoy.

Fully Upgrade

Video 




Trevor's Blog


----------

